# General Chat > General Discussion >  Hobby.

## King XII

My Favorite hobby is searching and discovering new thing & i also Loved to read Books...

----------


## robbiesmith

My favorite hobby is to surf Internet, playing video games, watching movies, hanging out with friends, outing with friends, reading books and playing football sports. However, my most favorite from all of them is playing football.

----------


## duckduck

An activity done regularly in one's leisure time for pleasure.Hobbies are things that you mostly do in your spare time. They are what are fun to you when your ''bored'' and when you do your ''hobby'' then you are not bored anymore because you like doing it. For example, musical instruments, sports, art, technology, etc.. things that make you happy when you are done ''practising'' or doing your hobby. A hobby is an activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.

----------


## Peter.white77

My hobby is playing and watching football.
I spend daily lot of time on it.

----------


## ronnywarn

I like to collecting coins from different county's and from different currency. I have a huge collection of it. I also like to do travelling and go for outing all kind of natural places in the whole world.

----------


## abigsaunder

My most favorite hobby is to play video games and to watch movies a lot. Other things which I like to do in my free time are: watching TV shows, hanging out with friends, going for a long drive, eating out and enjoying late night parties.

----------


## prankpeter

A hobby is a regular activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.A hobby horse is a wooden or wickerwork toy made to be ridden just like a real horse (which was sometimes called a "Hobby"). From this came the expression "to ride one's hobby-horse", meaning "to follow a favorite pastime", and in turn, hobby in the modern sense of recreation.

Hobbies are practiced for interest and enjoyment, rather than financial reward. Examples include collecting, creative and artistic pursuits, making, tinkering, sports and adult education. Engaging in a hobby can lead to acquiring substantial skill, knowledge and experience. However, personal fulfillment is the aim. People enjoy participating in competitive hobbies such as athletics, hockey, tennis etc.

----------


## carriewalt

Travelling on different different locations and destinations are my one and only hobby. I had been visited many countries such as Austria, Florida, Malaysia and Dubai. I like to spend more times with new people and talk them about their culture and festivals etc.

----------


## petrosteroid

Everyone has own hobby and my hobby is little different. I like to travel, watch places and note about them. I also like to watch discovery and surfing on internet.

----------


## farangocard

I would like to share that some of my most favorite hobbies are:

1. Playing video games
2. Exercise regularly
3. Hanging out with friends
4. Watching movies
5. Going for long drive with my girlfriend

----------


## jinvandam

These are my favorite Hobbies:
1. Fishing
2. Collecting Different currencies 
3. Reading
4. Sleeping

----------


## elamcummins

Hobbies separates a person from another person. Every person has his own hobbies. My favorite hobbies are watching television, listen melodic and peaceful music, surfing Internet, going outside with my friends.

----------


## jinkjack

My Favorite hobby is Sports. I Like to play Sports. My Favorite Sports are Cricket , Table Tennis , Golf , Rugby , Swimming , Football , Volleyball. all of this Sports i like most Cricket. I love the Cricket. I like to play and watch Cricket. I play Cricket every Sunday . I also watch Cricket. My Favorite cricketer is Sachin Tendulker. He is the world famous cricketer.

----------


## rozerparero

These are all my favorite Hobbies Like:
1. Travelling
2. Fishing
3. Tracking
4. Finding new things on net.

----------


## rockmichale

These are mine Hobbies
1. Travel
2. Reading
3. Watching TV
4. Playing Sports / Games

----------


## dreamboxs9

I like to do many things and my most favorite hobbies are: Playing video games, surfing internet, watching movies, traveling, enjoying late night movies and hanging out with friends.

----------


## winslettom

These are my favorite Hobbies
1. Reading 
2. Playing
3. Watching TV
4. Listening Music

----------


## chilsonrolen

My favorite hobbies are: Watching movies, Playing games, Gossip with friends, Travelling, Reading novels and Listening music. Everybody has some hobby because there is not possible to live without any hobby.

----------


## travolttacage

My favorite Hobbies are here :
1. Collecting Coins of different Countries
2. As I am lover of traveling Collecting Tickets
3. Playing Cricket, Tennis and Base ball
4. Free Lancing Photography
5. Chating with friends on net

----------


## andernorm

Different people had a different choice regarding the hobby. Hobby is one of the best and the effective way for entertainment and also best to spend free time. Some of my hobby are playing guitar, listening to the music and watching movie. Whenever I got time I used to spend my time with by hobby only.

----------


## haddinsteve

There number of activities which i like to do but these are mine favorites hobbies like :  Reading Books , Watching TV / Movie , Listening Music/Song , Playing Games and Sports.When i have time i spend it for my hobbies.

----------


## descuentoropa

An action done consistently in one's leisure time for pleasure.Hobbies are things that you mostly do in your additional time. They are what are fun to you if your ''bored'' and if you do your ''hobby'' again you are not apathetic anymore because you like accomplishing it.

----------


## heenam

My favorite Hobby are
To go Travel to Village
Cycling
Playing PC games

----------


## cambinhill

Painting, Listening to the music and Watching movies are some of my hobby. Different people had different hobby which refresh the mood and mind of a person.

----------


## loriwrox

there is no need to thank me. Really, you deserve this thank and million thanks.

----------


## abbotabner

My hobbies are playing cricket and 8 ball, Listening music and I like to see on line videos on youtube.com. So basically i like all activites which i am doing in free timnes. According to me if your health is good you can play all sports that you like.

----------


## lololopezz

My hobby are 
Traveling
Swimming
Painting

----------


## johnnymoorey

Mine favorite Hobbies are :
1. Horse Riding
2. Books Reading
3. Watching Movies
4. Travelling

----------


## gerogecha1

My hobby are
Swimming
Cycling
Traveling

----------


## hellyander

Painting is my hobby, I love to do painting whenever I got time or whenever I feel bore. I can make every kind of paintings which looks attractive and awesome. I have a huge collection of paintings. Feeling attractive colors in painting give a beautiful look to my paintings.

----------


## katestone17

My hobby are
Internet surfing
Drawing
Cycling
Traveling

----------


## erika08

I love cooking and also exploring different cuisines like Asian, European and many more, It gives me pleasure and also makes myself happy.

----------


## paulssmith

My hobby is to play games, playing snooker and listening to music.

----------


## helena27

My hobby are
Playing Games 
Playing Sports
Traveling to new places

----------


## johnsondepp

Everybody has different hobbies. Some likes to play game and some likes to watch movie. My favourite hobby is Internet surfing. I can sit on a chair for 12 hours if I am surfing internet.

----------


## anderphillip

My hobby is to play guitar, playing guitar is give me fun, entertainment and joy. Whenever I got free time I play guitar. I had start learning guitar from my school days. And it is really great.

----------


## cristood

Playing sports and video games are mine favorite hobbies. I also like to collecting old coins, stamps and antic pieces.

----------


## benjaminzabler

My hobbies are Playing games and Reading world famous novels. I am spend lots of time to play games and i generally play Mass Effect, Final Fantasy VII, Metal Gear Solid, Legend of Zelda, Super Mario, Metroid Prime. These all games are provide full fun. My favorite novels are The Sound and The Fury, The Great Gatsby, Under The Volcano. I am read at night to all these novels.

----------


## sandraamoose

My hobby are watching movies, listening to music and cycling.

----------


## hany

my favorite hobbies are cooking,surfing net and supports.

----------


## Chrisbryan

I love photography, cycling, playing football and dating.  :Smile:

----------


## burceyork92

My hobbies are
- Watching TV
- Surfing Internet
- Traveling

----------


## rickeydepp

My most preferred activity is to play games and to watch films online. Other things which I like to do in my spare time are: viewing TV series, going out with friends, eating out and experiencing evening events like parties.

----------


## shaggywills

My hobby are
Playing Xbox game
Playing Football
Playing Snooker

----------


## billygun

One of my hobby is photography.

----------


## martina22

My hobby is playing Tennis and Swimming. When I get free from work I go for Swimming and Tennis.

----------


## brissbill

My hobby is playing guitar and I used to play guitar whenever I got time. Playing guitar help me to spend free time with that it refresh my mood. I also enjoy doing painting most of the time. Different people had different hobbies.

----------


## ferrymok

My hobby is traveling. I would like to travel the whole world and want to gain different experiences from them. This gives me a great pleasure and I come to meet many new people.

----------


## madonnas

My hobby is listening to music, watching movies, playing games.

----------


## donaldjack159

An activity done regularly in one's leisure time for pleasure.Hobbies are things that you mostly do in your spare time. They are what are fun to you when your ''bored'' and when you do your ''hobby'' then you are not bored anymore because you like doing it. For example, musical instruments, sports, art, technology, etc.. things that make you happy when you are done ''practising'' or doing your hobby. A hobby is an activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.

----------


## homerean

I have lots of activities to spent my free times but my hobby is in watching movies online. I feel unique experience to watching movie online because some movies are really very interesting and exciting to watch. So I love to watch movies rather then spent my time in any other activity.

----------


## lovelycarol

I hobby is playing games, watching movies and playing Snooker.

----------


## lancejack125

My favorite hobby is to surf Internet, playing video games, watching movies, hanging out with friends, outing with friends, reading books and playing football sports. However, my most favorite from all of them is playing football.

----------


## craighood

Different persons had a different interests which help him or her to renew the feelings and also to spend extra spare time. Some of my favourite interests and hobbies are listening the songs and playing Violin.

----------


## Monicastone

My hobby is traveling. I love traveling and I go for traveling every month.

----------


## atlaspeter2

They are what are fun to you when your ''bored'' and when you do your ''hobby'' then you are not bored anymore because you like doing it. For example, musical instruments, sports, art, technology, etc.. things that make you happy when you are done ''practising'' or doing your hobby. A hobby is an activity or interest that is undertaken for pleasure, typically done during one's leisure time.

----------


## robinjkson

My hobby are
traveling, 
watching movie and 
cooking.

----------


## Alton

Hello guys,...
Different people like the different hobbies in the life.Hobbies is the best way for keep busy in the life and we can get more knowledge.
Most of the people like the sports for hobby and fitness.But i like the hobbies for get the interesting information . I like these hobbies.
Like,...
1 Stamp collecting 
2 Hunting 
3 Fishing.

----------


## jackson-sandra

Traveling is my hobby. I travel every 3 month in some new place.

----------


## Annespaceyy

My hobby is to make many friends and travel to many place.

----------


## sneha1234

I hobby is to reading books, hang out with friends, listening to music, and love to travel around the world.

----------


## jonathanmark232

My favorite hobby is to surf Internet, playing video games, watching movies, hanging out with friends, outing with friends, reading books and playing football sports. However, my most favorite from all of them is playing football.

----------


## Baconmi

My most favorite hobby is Traveling. Traveling make me happy and fresh.

----------


## Tomasim

Cycling and Painting are my favorite hobby. I do painting since I was a child.

----------


## Lizaaswift

Playing PC game and Playing PlayStation is my hobby.

----------


## naomiweelson

Photography is my  most favorite hobby. I love to take photo.

----------


## aliensq

My favorite hobby is watching movie and playing football game.

----------


## pollardmark52

My hobby is playing and watching football.I spend daily lot of time on it.

----------


## pretty--lady

My favorite hobby is traveling. I travel in every 3 month in different city.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I have a huge collection of it. I also like to do travelling and go for outing all kind of natural places in the whole world.

----------


## rickyanti

My most favorite  hobby is traveling, listening music, chatting in facebook and watching movie.

----------


## christinablk

Cycling in different places and making friend is my hobby.

----------


## messiminaj

I spend my spear time listening to the music, watching movies and playing sports like swimming, badminton, football.

----------


## Carla

My favorite hobby is playing my Spanish guitar. I also like gardening, playing beach volley ball and watching movies with my friends.

----------


## JohnHalden

My hobbies are:
Playing games
Listening Music
Internet Surfing
Watching Tv , movies and realty shows..

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! Yeahhh...I like travelling, as well...when time allow.
My hobby is esoterism, parapsychology, programming - I love to develop sites in html/css , especially travel-related
I also love to drink beers (cold one)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
...and playing lottery games!  :Big Grin:

----------


## johanssoncolin

Photography and Painting is my most favorite hobby.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

An activity done regularly in one's leisure time for pleasure.Hobbies are things that you mostly do in your spare time. They are what are fun to you when your ''bored'' and when you do your ''hobby'' then you are not bored anymore because you like doing it.

----------


## jamesmockery

My favorite hobby is playing cricket. Cricket is all time favorite sport. I really like it. I also like to watching a cricket match. Its also so popular in all over the world.

----------


## Misrarobin

My hobby is doing painting. I like to paint scenery.

----------


## Katty

My favorite hobby is coin collection. I collect coins of different countries.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

My hobby is photography. I like to go new place to do photography.

----------


## Marck

Well guys!!!Hobby is the best spend for good time.According to me that different people
like the different hobbies for spend the time and knowledge.Books reading is my favorite
hobby.It is the best way for get the knowledge...

----------


## Austinz

I like to travel a lot. Discovering new places, people and cultures. Photography is my hobby. I like to take pictures for my scarp book.

----------


## springmaus3426

My hobby is to watching tv, movies and listening songs and playing online and street games..

----------


## pedrolavgen

Following are my hobby:
    Softball
    Surfing

----------


## jewelhdson

Playing tennis and playing basketball is my hobby..

----------


## MinajKvin

My favorite hobby is collecting art.

----------


## Salmatisdale

Traveling and collecting movies are my hobby.

----------


## Jackson0

Today i want to say that my hobby is webs surfing it is my favorite hobby i get most of useful information by searching websites and social websites which provide me latest information about circumstances.

----------


## sonam

Traveling different places is my hobby.

----------


## Cambellkevina

My hobby is to collect religious books.

----------


## DamienMo

I love swimming and it is my hobby. I go for swimming every day.

----------


## Rothvenus

Collection movies and collection music is my hobby.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

I like Photography. Photography is my hobby.

----------


## Nicollettewin

My hobby are collecting, kites, model airplanes.

----------


## Mamodepp

Listening to the Music, Playing piano, Shopping, Playing sports.

----------


## Alden

Well!!Hobby has own importance in our life for get the knowledge.
According to my search different people like different hobbies...
I like these hobiess....
1 Stemp collecting
2 Coins collecting 
3 Skating...

----------


## Kateepark

Modelling, exploring sites, Motorcycle racing are my hobbies.

----------


## Nicolasone

Some of my hobbies are
chess, card games, photography.

----------


## CharlesZ

Making laugh, dancing and Swimming are my hobbies.

----------


## Murphyleen

My hobbies are:
Photography, Painting and collecting watch

----------


## PaulBowman

I dont have much free time. But when I get a free time, my one and only hobby is watching movies.

----------


## Roseballx

My hobbies are: playing video games, listening to music, playing the piano.

----------


## ParisMurray

I enjoy painting, drawing. Archeology is another love of mine.

----------


## Lindaalewiss

My hobby are to read and plant more trees and watering the garden and watching movies

----------


## Kutchers

Play a musical instrument: Violin
Listen to most of pop and rock music

----------


## Kassbilly

I like wine appreciation, singing, music, candle-making.

----------


## Shamaali

Collecting Guitar is my hobby. I have collected 67 guitars.

----------


## Melsharapova

Playing games, Playing sports, Chasing hot babes and looking at my muscles in the mirror.

----------


## demiCarlos

It is benefit for all kind of diseases and mental problem. We can get good health if we have breathing problems, back pain, pressure, memory loss etc  etc..

----------


## ResseMurfi

I really enjoy dance. I am realyl passionate about it, and I've been doing it for many years.

----------


## Kevinstv

Playing sports like Baseball, Rugby Uinon is my hobbies.

----------


## Edwardleema

Like to read books, photography, cycling.

----------


## ThierrySimpson

Hiking, paragliding, rafting are my hobbies.

----------


## Bellamymartin

Making friends, collecting lighter, collecting key ring.

----------


## PamelaSafina

Collecting books and collecting mobile phone is my hobbies.

----------


## Carolsafin

Dancing, Singing, Cooking…

----------


## Britneycandy

Swimming, Cycling, Drawing, Traveling.

----------


## Andrewstill

Using Internet, Playing Video game is my hobby.

----------


## Gibsontvz

Making friends and chatting with them all the time.

----------


## Shaniastreep

My hobby are painting, photography.

----------


## Yellowgreen

Hobbies: reading novel, writing articles, collecting novels, playing volleyball.

----------


## emma24

watching good movies and listening to music. I can't go a day without it.  :Smile:

----------


## Joethomascole

horse riding, motor bike racing, weight lifting, waterpolo.

----------


## Henrydio

Making new friends is my hobby.

----------


## Stewardlucy

Traveling is my hobbies. I like to travel all around the world.

----------


## Keirabanks

My hobby is cooking.

----------


## AleenCliff

I hobby is to do pencil art.

----------


## MileyDiamond

Hobby is collecting romantic and action movies.

----------


## SteveConniff

My hobby is playing football, tennis game.

----------


## Cooperstars

My hobby is Photography. Most of the time I carry camera to capture nice picture.

----------


## Monicathorn

Making friends and collecting watches.

----------


## NicollettecanD

My hobby is traveling.

----------


## pollys

My hobby is to make lots of friends ... Not in FB but in REAL LIFE.

----------


## Harrisondekker

My hobbies are watching tv, movies.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

My hobbies
Swimming
Collecting Books
Chatting

----------


## Malt

Well,Different people like the different hobbies in their life because hobby is the best solution for the
entertainment.Swimming and cycling is my favorite hobbies because these are the best way for keep
fitness of the body and health....

----------


## baneyanny

> My Favorite hobby is searching and discovering new thing & i also Loved to read Books...


I love read novels and also spend  alot of time to explores on various random topic which instantly comes in my mind.

----------


## Cillianwonder

Cycling and chatting in social networking site is my hobbies.

----------


## Imangreen

I like to cook food. And do art.

----------


## DamienKeys

I like using internet. I don’t have other hobby.

----------


## Malton

Well,Hobbies has own importance in our life so we should be participate in the different hobbies.According to me that different people like the different hobbies for get the knowledge and spend the time.Swimming and cycling is my favorite hobbies because it is the best source for keep fitness of the body and health....

----------


## Cybillpr

I love to watch English Movies.

----------


## Swankwill

Dancing and swimming.

----------


## Ashleytina

Traveling is my hobby.

----------


## Genespears

Playing Badminton is my hobby.

----------


## Harrisondench

Rugby Union 
Cycling
Swimming
Painting

----------


## Wekjulie

I listening to rock, R&B and pop music.

----------


## Alekcosby

Using Facebook and watching music video.

----------


## Ironrida

Sailing and rafting are my hobbies.

----------


## juan

I appreciate good music

----------


## Brice

Well,i know that different people like the different hobbies in the life.Swimming and exercising
is my most favorite hobbies because both of the best for physically fitness of the body...

*foster city personal trainer*

----------


## oliverqueen001

My favorite hobby is watching  movies play crickets with my friends and and my best time pass is my leptop

----------


## jacobngo

Play football and reading book. ^_^

----------


## sankalppatil732

My favorite hobby is making handmade cards and visit to new place.

----------


## davidsmith36

A Hobby is a standard action that is accomplished for happiness, regularly amid one's recreation time. Pastimes can incorporate gathering themed things and items, participating in innovative and imaginative interests, playing sports, or seeking after different entertainments.

----------


## Jennyrose

I have lots of different hobbies depending on what mood I'm in. Sports if I'm feeling energetic, reading if I'm feeling a bit lazy and writing poetry if I'm feeling creative  :Big Grin:

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My Hobby is Playing Volleyball and Listening Music. Volleyball is my favorite. But Now a days I do not have a time to play. I feel worry about it.

----------


## labello

read books
watch movies
play video games
sports
drawing

----------


## bauce

Hobby might be different according to different person but you must travel once a year. You have to travel the place where you haven't been. You will learn many things from traveling

----------


## certvalue111

hello...my hobby is riding bikes.. and i spend lot of time playing cricket and football... thank you

----------

